# Getting Tx Notes from RFC



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi All,

Can anyone advise how to get a copy of treatment Notes for RFC?

Who do I call or email? 

How long does it take?

Is there anyway to fast-track it?

Do I have to collect myself?

Any advice please.

Thanks

DC8 x


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi DC8,

I wasn't sure about this so i've had a look around and found information on this website that may be of help.

http://www.patients-association.org.uk/FAQ-Category/8

It's a long winded process I think but you can contact your local Patient Advice and Liaison Service (PALS) to help you. Many hospitals should have this service.

Hope this helps

Bunny xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

I got a copy of mine you've to write a letter of request & pay a £50 admin fee. Check them though cos they'd left test results out of mine but gave me a copy when i called back


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Mariabelfast

I have just requested a copy of mine last month as we are going to Dublin for an appointment.  I have sent you a copy of my letter.

You send a letter to:

Data Protection Manager 
Belfast Health & Social Care Trust 
2nd Floor, Administration Building
Knockbracken Healthcare Park
Belfast 
BT8 8BH





DATE

Dear Sir/ Madam

Can I please request a copy of all my Royal Maternity Hospital Case Notes (including Regional Fertility Clinic).  I would appreciate a response at earliest convenience.


Yours sincerely 


Your Name and Address

Hospital No: 
DOB: 
GP: 

You and your partner to sign and  date.

It used to cost £50 but now costs £30 and you make the cheque available to The Belfast Trust.  The rfc will phone you when they are ready and you collect them from reception at rfc.  I requested mine in the middle of January and have to collect them on Monday.

Hope this helps

Lx


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Niceday and Maria-belfast. 

I will post that letter off immediately.

I am still waiting on my review consultation and when I called today was told 8-12 weeks!!!!!

I also had asked to be put on the private list a month ago (after I found out that they had forgot to add me 2 yrs ago when I asked along with NHS rerquest) and was told they cannot add me til my consultant does the review as he has my file!!!!!! What a disaster.

So I went toi Origins 2 days ago and they will see me on Sat for a free consultation and hopefully will start tx with them asap.
But they need my notes.

I wish everything was not so difficult to arrange.

Have you ladies any experience with origins? Are they good? I saw the latest (200 stats for them online yesterday and was a bit put off. They were not very good. But I can't wait as my ovarian reserve is depleting.

Any info on Origins would be appreciated.


Thanks again,

Norma x


----------

